# Locking up home defense weapon.



## ModernElite (Apr 9, 2009)

Just wondering what the ideas are concerning locking up your home defense fire arm?

I don't own a firearm yet, but my initial feeling is that it would increase the time you can get to your weapon and possibly defend yourself in a contingency. Is it worth the other safety concerns, i.e. not letting some idiot in the house or kids get to it?

I live in a basement apartment and there are no kids in the house so I assumed when I get my firearm that I would leave it in open storage, not inside a safe or with a lock on it.

p.s. sorry if this is redundant with some of the responses in the "Looking for a specific safe" thread.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't lock up whatever weapon I have out for defense. That's not where it needs to be. It needs to be with me. It's on me most all the time less I'm at my desk for a while then it's on my desk. I put on my night stand when I lay down. I don't have kids around the house much anymore. 

If one was to have kids in the house it's your job as a parent to teach children to never touch a firearm. I taught my kids early and often that guns are not toys and they are very dangerous for kids to handle without proper supervision. My kids are grown and still would never touch a firearm in my house unless it is me that is handing it to them.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

I dont whats the point I know hwere its at and so does my wife. its ready to rock and roll


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I don't lock up whatever weapon I have out for defense. That's not where it needs to be. It needs to be with me. It's on me most all the time less I'm at my desk for a while then it's on my desk. I put on my night stand when I lay down. I don't have kids around the house much anymore.
> 
> If one was to have kids in the house it's your job as a parent to teach children to never touch a firearm. I taught my kids early and often that guns are not toys and they are very dangerous for kids to handle without proper supervision. My kids are grown and still would never touch a firearm in my house unless it is me that is handing it to them.


I agree with teaching kids to respect firearms, but for the first couple of years when children aren't able to comprehend the dangers involved, its the parents' responsibility to make sure the little ones can't get their hands on a firearm. I have a 2 year old running around the house, so if I'm not currently holding one of my guns, it gets locked in a safe. I'd rather take my chances and have a slower reaction time in the event of a home invasion (less likely) than risk the chance of an accident in the home (more likely with a small child).


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Since you don't have children, and I assume this means no friends or relatives bring their children over either, then there is nothing wrong with having your defense firearm easily accessable.

However, if you do not CCW and leave the weapon at home when you leave then I would stongly recommend that you aquire the means to secure it while you are gone. In many places if a weapon is stolen you are liable for any crime committed with until you have reported the theft to police. A small handgun safe is relatively inexpensive insurance. And should you have visitors with small children, it gives you a place for your firearm that you can be positive is secure. Take it from me, kids are born with a talent for finding even the most cleverly hidden items.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

IMO as long as your responsible with your gun, its more useful not locked up


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

kev74 said:


> I agree with teaching kids to respect firearms, but for the first couple of years when children aren't able to comprehend the dangers involved, its the parents' responsibility to make sure the little ones can't get their hands on a firearm. I have a 2 year old running around the house, so if I'm not currently holding one of my guns, it gets locked in a safe. I'd rather take my chances and have a slower reaction time in the event of a home invasion (less likely) than risk the chance of an accident in the home (more likely with a small child).


Well speaking of toddlers of course you are going to have them out of reach. But you can do that and still have easy access to your weapon. They are short, it's nor hard to child proof doors and drawers and still be able to get it open quickly. They make those little plastic thingys that keep small children from opening doors under sinks where cleaning supplied might be kept and also drawers that might have sharp things. I used them back when I had little people roaming around the house. It's a good idea to keep little fingers out of many things until they are old enough to explain that there are dangers even inside your own home if their not careful.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Generally speaking, if you have a reason to lock up your gun at anytime then that's what you should do. Otherwise, keeping it unlocked, loaded, and within your reach would be ideal in a home defense situation.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

with a toddler in the house we keep ours in a gun vault mounted to the nightstand (fast enough for us since three dogs will give us enough warning to get to them).


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*In safe I trust....*

In Ca. we (GP) cannot CCW outside of our homes.

So when I get up, the burner goes back in the safe and stays there 'till I get home. For many reasons.

Firstly- Ca. law says if a minor gets your gun and someone gets hurt, it's a felony and you take a nice long ride up the river. Bye-bye life and all your guns.

Secondly- and no less important: I've never been a fan of stashing loaded fireams around my home. Same is a great way to catch one of your own bullets should someone come home before you do. It never made sense to me when I was younger and still does'nt. If a firearm is out it is always, always within my reach each and every second and not concealed, for a lot of reasons. I don't need 4-5 stashed about my home under cuhsions, behind doors, in drawers etc. That stuff's for the movies IMHO.

Thirdly- should somone break in, they are going to have one heck of a time trying to get any of my firearms if they are locked up. There's other things they can get to much easier while they toss the joint and don't find anything under cushions, in drawers etc. NRA has some stats on how many firearms are stolen each year. Pretty sobering.

A 3-400$ gun safe pays for itself in peace of mind. If I'm away from my firearms, they are locked up tight.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I have several weapons and my home defense weapon since it is prsctical for the wife is a .38 revolver. I have a 20 month old and one on the way. I keep my other pistols loaded and in a safe. my .38 is stashed out of reach for the kiddo but I can get to it within seconds. I keep a 12 guage with 00 buck on the other side of my night stand. no matter where I'm at in my house I can easily arm myself within second but none of them except the 12 are even remotely accessible to the child. I spent 500 on my safe and it was the best investment I've ever made for piece of mind. it weighs in at just under 600 lbs but when you are not at home you know ur weapons are safe and that if someone does break in they will have hell moving it and will surely be noticed trying to take it.


----------



## ModernElite (Apr 9, 2009)

clanger said:


> Same is a great way to catch one of your own bullets should someone come home before you do. It never made sense to me when I was younger and still does'nt.


Never really thought about that. Once I get my fire arm I will definitely get a safe to lock it up when I'm not there and just leave it unlocked or with me when I am.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

This is a great thread; I keep my gun locked in a gun safe. I’ve never thought about having it loaded outside the safe. That said I have a loaded clip next to it ready to go. I also have an 85 lbs. German shepherd alarm system out side that will give me plenty of time to get my gun.

Unless there’s a reason I leave it in the safe at all times. But that’s just me.


----------



## iburnpowdah (Apr 6, 2009)

Bottom line.

You are responsible for your firearm. It does not matter where it is located. Auto, boat, home or cruise ship. The only way to insure that everyone is 100% safe is to have the gun locked in a simple lockbox with a Simplex style (5 button) or similar lockbox that allows accquisition within 3 seconds if needed. ( I have a Cannon")

Not everyone on this forum has the need for these types of 'safes' as they have no children. But, consider this; 1) You have friends over with children present. Child wanders into BR and tradedy! We don't need this scenario.
2) You have friends over for a party, they become innebriated and find your gun by accident after banging some chickadee in your bedroom. 3) Some bad character gets in your house and finds your unlocked home defense tool and either waits for you to get home to rob you, or decides to go on a crime spree. 

Where do you want to keep your house gun 24/7? In a quick access safe.
I happen to have one close directly under my bed, and a second on the first floor of the house under the sofa. These will give you peace of mind and near immediate access to a lethal defensive highly secured in your home.

Well worth the couple hundred bucks. What is it worth in order to protect your family from guns that they may not be familiar with, and to be able to protect them from someone who has no agenda other than to steal, rape and pillage an innocent victim and their family.

Google "Simplex' lock and handgun. I'm sure you will find some good info.


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

Very good points! Home defense is about more than just firearms. Good physical security should not be overlooked. It may take me a few extra seconds to get my handgun, but hopefully my physical security measures (locks, lighting, alarm, and my two large dogs) should buy me some extra time.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

So, what kind of small, quick access handgun safe would you all recommend?


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

jdeere9750 said:


> So, what kind of small, quick access handgun safe would you all recommend?


I wouldn't recommend the Homak pistol vault










The lock mechanism on mine failed and I ended up taking a prybar to it to get my Glock 19 out. I'll be shopping for a new pistol vault this weekend. I'm hoping that Cabela's will take the Homak back.


----------



## Nightfisher (Aug 12, 2008)

I do not yet own a good safe large enough for my shotgun as well as my pistol, but for the time being the pistol and all my ammo resides in an inexpesive metal lockbox that is bolted to the top of a heavy bookcase at the foot of our bed. My shotgun is kept in a case, but the shells are locked up with the rest of my ammo. When not on my person the pistol is locked in the box. At bedtime I insert the key into the lock before I go to bed to provide quick access should the need arise. In the morning the box either gets re-locked, or the gun is removed and put on my hip. Not the best arrangement, but I have a 9 year old and a 4 month old I do not want to take any chances with. A proper gun safe is in my near future to prevent theft and unautorized handling.


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

Nightfisher said:


> I do not yet own a good safe large enough for my shotgun as well as my pistol, but for the time being the pistol and all my ammo resides in an inexpesive metal lockbox that is bolted to the top of a heavy bookcase at the foot of our bed. My shotgun is kept in a case, but the shells are locked up with the rest of my ammo. When not on my person the pistol is locked in the box. At bedtime I insert the key into the lock before I go to bed to provide quick access should the need arise. In the morning the box either gets re-locked, or the gun is removed and put on my hip. Not the best arrangement, but I have a 9 year old and a 4 month old I do not want to take any chances with. A proper gun safe is in my near future to prevent theft and unautorized handling.


Sounds like your system works just fine to me. You're handgun us accessible if needed when you are there, and secure when you're not. You seem to be very methodical, which is good. If you have a home defense system that you practice, stick with it. Home defense doesn't always involve expensive safes.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

KS Trekker said:


> I wouldn't recommend the Homak pistol vault
> 
> The lock mechanism on mine failed and I ended up taking a prybar to it to get my Glock 19 out. I'll be shopping for a new pistol vault this weekend. I'm hoping that Cabela's will take the Homak back.


Thanks for the info. I sincerely hope it didn't fail when you needed it.

I'm not using a safe right now, because it's just me and my wife, but I'm thinking those days are getting closer, because it's just me and my wife. :mrgreen: I've been looking at a few, and it seems like a person could spend as little or as much as one could afford. I sure don't want one to fail on me, but if I don't have to spend a bundle to get a good safe, I won't. Just looking for suggestions from those who already have them.


----------



## iburnpowdah (Apr 6, 2009)

AG English as well as other companies sell exactly what you need. Inexpensive, quick access ( 5inline buttons with over 2200 possible codes) and durable. Suggested retail is around $135. Do a search on the web for either the well known company, or just google 'gun safe simplex lock. There are others out there that operate off batteries, but i would not trust my access to a safe that ran off battery power even though there are key backups. Go with simple in a quick access handgun safe. You will sleep better knowing you did.
Hop that helps.
-ibp-



Nightfisher said:


> I do not yet own a good safe large enough for my shotgun as well as my pistol, but for the time being the pistol and all my ammo resides in an inexpesive metal lockbox that is bolted to the top of a heavy bookcase at the foot of our bed. My shotgun is kept in a case, but the shells are locked up with the rest of my ammo. When not on my person the pistol is locked in the box. At bedtime I insert the key into the lock before I go to bed to provide quick access should the need arise. In the morning the box either gets re-locked, or the gun is removed and put on my hip. Not the best arrangement, but I have a 9 year old and a 4 month old I do not want to take any chances with. A proper gun safe is in my near future to prevent theft and unautorized handling.


----------



## iburnpowdah (Apr 6, 2009)

jdeere9750 said:


> So, what kind of small, quick access handgun safe would you all recommend?


This is the style i would recommend. I have two. One under the bed. One located under the couch on the first floor.


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

jdeere9750 said:


> Thanks for the info. I sincerely hope it didn't fail when you needed it.
> 
> I'm not using a safe right now, because it's just me and my wife, but I'm thinking those days are getting closer, because it's just me and my wife. :mrgreen: I've been looking at a few, and it seems like a person could spend as little or as much as one could afford. I sure don't want one to fail on me, but if I don't have to spend a bundle to get a good safe, I won't. Just looking for suggestions from those who already have them.


I made it a habit to test my gun safe every night before I went to bed, and when I got up the next morning. It worked Saturday night, but not Sunday morning. :smt076 I wanted an electronic pistol vault for speed of entry (no key to look for). The problem with the Homak is there is no mechanical override. That's why I will probably buy a GunVault pistol safe this weekend. They have both an electronic keypad and a key.


----------



## lynxpilot (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm new to forum and relatively new to handguns and worried about the same thing. Our kids are grown and out of the house now, but our 3-year-old grand daughter is here often.

I just bought my first handgun (SA XD-45) and still haven't decided how to store it. I have a .22 rifle, 7mm WinMag rifle, and single shot shotgun that I had up on an open gun rack and kept them loaded and chambered for immediate access. They are well out of grand daughter's reach, but I still felt insecure about it. When I bought the XD, I took the ammo out of the rifles and put it in the locked cabinet of the gun rack.

I keep the XD hidden. Right now, it's pretty much out of reach for grand daughter. It's loaded, but not chambered. I'm sure she is not capable of operating the slide, but that won't last. I'm seriously considering the electronic handgun safe.

We are in a rural area, which probably makes us vulnerable to some degree, but have two large dogs. Of course the dogs might lick the intruder to death, but probably wouldn't bite them. We recently had a neighbor about 1 mile away who was a known mental case and killed his wife and 9-month old son. Granted, it was a family affair, but it could have been anybody he took his issues out on.

I've always heard that a weapon for self defense should be at the ready, but I'm not willing to risk the grand daughter's life for a little peace of mind. I'm also looking for the best compromise of security by having quick access but eliminating risk to child visitors.

I really like the gun too and would hate to have it stolen if we didn't happen to be in the house.


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Three points...*

1. To the OP: while I'd defer to the other more experienced gun owners here in their responses to the OP, I'd say a general purpose security/fire safe would be an excellent investment, albeit a potentially expensive one. It would provide security for both valuables/documents (e.g. passport, insurance documents) and your firearm(s). Best gunsafe review site I've seen so far: Accurateshooter.com

2. Small folk: My shotgun and any future firearms will need a lockable safe to secure it from highly mobile and agile rugrats that will know my own house better than I by the age of 5. They're more than curious and explorative enough to discover any hiding place one could imagine. I knew I could shoot any of the several guns in my parents' house growing up - with permission & supervision. That and the implicit threat of severe consequences left to my own imagination prevented any fooling around with the loaded WWII era Beretta .380 in my Dad's nightstand.

3. In speaking with a former soldier now responsible for Mid-east diplomat security training, good exterior lighting of one's house, an alarm system, and perhaps most importantly, a large dog are higher home security priorities than any firearm. He said given my wife's anti-gun attitude and the presence of the prior three security components that I'm simply short some pepperspray to complete a home security package acceptable to my wife. Our Krav Maga instructor also says to not forget the "weapons" you already have at home: baseball bats, clock-radios swung by the power cord, and the list goes on.


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

KS Trekker said:


> I wouldn't recommend the Homak pistol vault
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cabela's took the Homak pistol vault back with no problems. I bought the GunVault Mini Deluxe and couldn't be happier. It can even tell you if someone has been tampering with your gun vault. Very nice product.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

iburnpowdah said:


> AG English as well as other companies sell exactly what you need. Inexpensive, quick access ( 5inline buttons with over 2200 possible codes) and durable. Suggested retail is around $135. Do a search on the web for either the well known company, or just google 'gun safe simplex lock. There are others out there that operate off batteries, but i would not trust my access to a safe that ran off battery power even though there are key backups. Go with simple in a quick access handgun safe. You will sleep better knowing you did.
> Hop that helps.
> -ibp-





iburnpowdah said:


> This is the style i would recommend. I have two. One under the bed. One located under the couch on the first floor.


Thanks for the suggestions. If I understand the internet site that I found, you both are talking about the same safe, right? That is pretty much exactly what I was looking for.



KS Trekker said:


> I made it a habit to test my gun safe every night before I went to bed, and when I got up the next morning. It worked Saturday night, but not Sunday morning. :smt076 I wanted an electronic pistol vault for speed of entry (no key to look for). The problem with the Homak is there is no mechanical override. That's why I will probably buy a GunVault pistol safe this weekend. They have both an electronic keypad and a key.


Wow. That's great habit to get into. Much better than it failing on you in the middle of the night.

Any reason that your going with the GunVault over the safe that the others suggested above? I like the looks of the keypad on the GunVault, but I wonder about the thought of it relying on a battery or external power. What's your thoughts?


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

check out this link; seems a great unit:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19314

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...&_requestid=27

MODEL: Stack-On QAS 710.

Great safety away from Kids.
Small and Portable for movement around house or elsewhere.
Digital lock systems. Buttons beep but can be silenced.
Motorized Locking System/ and Door opening
Uses 3-digit programmable code of your choice.
Pry Resistant.

Check out this review on the unit:

http://www.factory-express.com/STACKON_QAS710_Security_Plus_Motorized_Drawer_Safe-7406.htm?source=froogle


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

qpoint said:


> check out this link; seems a great unit:
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19314
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice safe. Still has the batteries, though. I'm just worried that I won't be as dilligent about checking my safe as KS Trekker, and I'll let the batteries go down on me. Still a nice safe, though.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah... I know what you mean. Batteries according to the instructional or website should be good for 1 year if that's of any help. So, just as simple and/or important as checking your smoke detector battery. Lifes to important to not do it. You have kids---- I don't think checking the batteries for something that's important for them (like your detector) will be an issue. If you like it go for it.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

qpoint said:


> Yeah... I know what you mean. Batteries according to the instructional or website should be good for 1 year if that's of any help. So, just as simple and/or important as checking your smoke detector battery. Lifes to important to not do it. You have kids---- I don't think checking the batteries for something that's important for them (like your detector) will be an issue. If you like it go for it.


Can't argue with any of that.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

good luck with your search... I was maticulous about my search too. It's almost as important of a decision as the decision to even have the weapon itself; so I certainly understand your concerns. Follow "your" heart.


----------

